# Redfish on a 5 weight



## Hodgesba (Sep 2, 2014)

3x tippet, 5 weight rod, 4 weight reel...... Thought it was going to break.


----------



## Fourfingers (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 9, 2014)

I bet that was a fun fight!


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 11, 2014)

Be glad she wasn't any bigger. They can wreck a lighter rod once they get some size on them. Nice catch....Reds are always fun on flies.
I put a 37#r in the boat with my #8/12# tippet/rug crab fly. Just wish I'd been in my yak when I hooked up.
When someone ask what it was like, I always answer - Try Peterbuilts off an expressway overpass.......
What fun! Wish I were headed down right now.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 21, 2014)

Great job!


----------

